# DVR+ PLUS USB



## kmhilltop (Dec 8, 2008)

Does Anyone Know How To Download From Directv+model ( Model R 16) To Pc THANK YOU


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

There is no way to get the digital data off... you can use video cables and a video capture device on your PC.


----------



## kmhilltop (Dec 8, 2008)

Is There A Password To All Recevers Where Would I Find It


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

kmhilltop said:


> Is There A Password To All Recevers Where Would I Find It


Password? For what? There is no password to copy stuff from the DVR to your PC.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Perhaps I can be clear. Talk of hacking your receivers is not permitted at DBSTalk. If you have questions about how to legitimately get analog video off your DVR, fine, but it seems that you, kmhilltop, have another agenda.


----------



## kmhilltop (Dec 8, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Perhaps I can be clear. Talk of hacking your receivers is not permitted at DBSTalk. If you have questions about how to legitimately get analog video off your DVR, fine, but it seems that you, kmhilltop, have another agenda.


I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THE CHARMED SHOWS OFF THE DVR TO MY PC SO I CAN WATCH IN MY MOTORHOME NOT A HIDEN AGENDA


----------



## kmhilltop (Dec 8, 2008)

I Want To Take The Saved Movies And Shows To My Pc ,directv Refered You To Me. My100 Hr Is Allmost Out And I Doin't Want To Lose Them


----------



## kmhilltop (Dec 8, 2008)

So Who Can Tell Me How To Get The Shows To My Pc


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

you can use video cables and a video capture device on your PC. Just as Stuart said and thats it.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

kmhilltop said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THE CHARMED SHOWS OFF THE DVR TO MY PC SO I CAN WATCH IN MY MOTORHOME NOT A HIDEN AGENDA


You can take your R16 with you in your motorhome and watch your shows without transferring them to a PC or having a dish on your motorhome.

Just start up your R16 and when it stops booting up with "searching for satellite data" just press the EXIT key on your remote. You can then access your playlist and watch your recorded shows in your motorhome.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

The AV analog process is what I will have to do for my mom's R15-100. In less than 1 year it's full. I plan on using my Replay TV to transfer over to then copy into my computer. But yes all previous posters were right NO way to get content OFF the DVRS unless you use analog AV.


----------

